# Katzper's Haunt/thecreepyhousenextdoor 2012 video and pics



## NoahFentz

Made a quick trailer for the 2012 Haunt....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That is so freaking scary! When the pig head turns and looks at the camera.....<<chills>>! Very creepy video...sure makes me want to "Come in and sit a spell....either that or run as fast as I can..."


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, Noah, you should be making movies for a living. You know how to set a mood.


----------



## NoahFentz

Thank you. I will post some pre haunt pics soon....


----------



## debbie5

Please move back up here. 
We need you.


----------



## MapThePlanet

Very Kewl!


----------



## NoahFentz

As promised some pre haunt pics...


----------



## scarrycher

OK! I'm creeped out. very chilling for sure!


----------



## Hairazor

You can be my "creepy house next door" anytime!


----------



## niblique71

Damn Jeff, I love your haunt. It has such a Macabre feeling. One day I'll get out there.

Be safe in the storm!


----------



## NoahFentz

Thankee niblique...I think we will be using flashlights again this year on Halloween. This weather is beating us up!! 

Happy Halloween all!!


----------



## Headless

LOL yep - creepy alright. Hope everything and everyone stays safe.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Oh man....great video. Love the squealing at the end.


----------



## darkrosemanor

Wow! Excellent video! Freaked me out!


----------



## NoahFentz

Trick or Treating was last night in our town....we had about 60 TOT go thru. Halloween was not a bust after all....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Very disturbing. That pig head is wicked spooky!


----------



## Joiseygal

I'm glad Halloween went on at your house. I love your haunt!


----------



## NoahFentz

Pics are uploaded to the website....

























http://www.thecreepyhousenextdoor.com/chapter13.html


----------



## NoahFentz

Video has been uploaded to youtube...


----------



## Lord Homicide

That's an awesome video man... The pig mask reminds me of Motel Hell - love that movie.


----------



## doggieshop

Awesome! We need a pig head M&T. LOL


----------



## NoahFentz

Lord Homicide said:


> That's an awesome video man... The pig mask reminds me of Motel Hell - love that movie.


Thanks!! LOVE that movie. Nothing more creepy than a human wearing a pig head as a mask....


----------

